# Can someone please help me



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

This is my first hatching. I look at the eggs each day in the box. Shine a flashlight on them. Have no idea what I am looking at or for.
I have not candled the eggs because frankly I am afraid of handling them and maybe turning them wrong. Mom turns them many times a day. They are placed different each time I look.
One egg is a different color.Sorta pinkish hue to it. I assume this is an unfertile egg or not viable.
The last 3 days the eggs have started to look different. Today is day 21 since hen started sitting. She is doing this alone as I got her with 2 eggs and no male. She is timid and very nippy so I only check eggs when she is out of the nest box.
I am going to add a picture I took Monday of the eggs. Hope someone is able to see the the (pattern) on the shells. It is on 5 of the eggs only on one end. 
What is this and is it normal.
I need some advice and encouragement. I am a nervous and anxious "Mom"
Thanks


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Has she mated with a male? If she hasn't none of the eggs will be fertile. The pink egg is freshly laid that has nothing to do with viability. Fertile eggs have a red mass, a heartbeat, or cast a dark shadow on the inside with veins extending from that shadow. Hold the flashlight under the wide side of the egg to get a good view.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

This website has all kinds of helpful info with photos: http://www.justcockatiels.net/index.html


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

*She mated with a male*

Yes there was a male and she mated. When I got her she had 2 eggs. Today is day 21 of her sitting on the eggs. The last egg was laid on the 30th of June.
At the moment I am waiting for her to take a break and leave the nest box so I can try to candle the eggs.
All the eggs are white except the one in the forefront of the picture.
Will post with what I find. 
Thank you for responding.


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for the link. Awesome visuals earl:


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I tried to candle the eggs but i guess the light I have isn't strong enough. I could see a full area and the air sac but could not make out any colors or shapes.
Will have to see if there is a stronger penlight in the truck when my husband gets home.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

If you could take pictures of the eggs while you candle them we could help you out more. To me, 4 of the eggs look like they've taken on a greyish hue, which I believe would indicate that they're DIS

I lido to use the flashlight on my iphone. It's pretty bright.


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

I looked at the eggs tonight with a different flashlight. I had to lay the eggs flat to see. the pinkish one is all yolk. A couple look like they have bubbles. One the air sac has tilted and the chick looks well formed. Whether it is alive I am not sure.
Will try to take a picture while holding the egg but not sure I can get a good enough shot. Baby is in there again so will have to wait.
Thank you all for your help. I know without seeing the eggs it is hard to tell me what is going on. 
I am just getting concerned where this is the 21st day. Maybe these are just slow hatching or they are all DIS.
What is the maximum amount of time it should take before they hatch? Trying to stay hopeful.
When I got the 2 females I was not expecting eggs. After I paid for the birds and loaded cages and such in the truck the lady said, "oh yeah, the pearl has 2 eggs and they are fertile". Then over the next week or so she laid 4 more.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree that some of them look to be DIS but it could just be the shadow from the box, have you seen any pip marks on the egg with the tilted aircell yet?


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

The females usually wait until a few eggs are laid before they begin incubation. Has it been 21 days since the first egg was laid? If so then it may be few days until they hatch.

If you can see thick red veins and movement then the baby is alive.


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Fredandiris,
Baby laid 6 eggs starting on June 18th and the last one laid on June 30th. No idea which eggs were laid in what order. She started sitting on the eggs the 24th. So I was counting 21 days from the 24th.
Haven't had a chance to check the eggs this am as she has not left the nestbox yet. She is aggressive so don't bother her in case she damages the eggs. She is not aggressive out of the box and cage so after all of this I am hoping to spend some bonding time with her and Dolly (the female that I got with her).
This is a learning as I go experience but I am loving every minute of it. And I have beautiful tiels to spoil.


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

Woohooo. I am so excited. Finally got to see the eggs. The one with the tilted aircell has pip marks about 1/3 of the way around. I know this doesn't mean the little fella will make it but atm he is alive.
One of the other eggs I saw a bright red vein. My light is not concentrated enough to get a good few. Gotta try to do something about that.
But right now i am just too excited. here is a pic. 
I haven't heard any sounds but then the 20 birds are all talking and chattering this morning. Guess they know how happy Mom is.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Keep an eye on this egg. It looks similar to the one in the upper right border of this illustration.


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

Susan, should I remove the cuttle bone and mineral block from the cage?
And how long should I wait before doing something? And what can I do? I notice the pips this morning. There were none last night.
Have been checking out your websites. Great job and wonderful illustrations. So much info.
I am on dial up so it is taking me forever to load the pages hehehe


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I did not see anymore pip marks since yesterday. I don't think there is any movement in the egg. I have a feeling the little guy has not made it.  Will leave the eggs with Baby for a few more days just in case.
Thanks to everyone for their advice and help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sorry  I hope the little guy makes it


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

oh no, hopefully the little one is just resting


----------

